# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  الزام مقاهي الانترنت في الأردن بتركيب كاميرات مراقبة

## الحصن نيوز

نشرت وزارة الداخلية الاردنية اليوم الخميس تعليمات جديدة لتنظيم عمل مقاهي الانترنت في البلاد تلزمها بتركيب كاميرات مراقبة.
وتلزم التعليمات الجديدة، التي أصدرها نائب رئيس الوزراء ووزير الداخلية نايف القاضي ، المقاهي بتركيب كاميرات مراقبة تغطي مدخل المركز او المقهى مزودة بنظام تسجيل يحتفظ بالبيانات والصور وغيرها من المعلومات لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة اشهر.
كما تؤكد التعليمات على ضرورة وجود جهاز يقوم بتسجيل معلومات المواقع الالكترونية التي تم الدخول إليها، على ان يشمل السجل رقم الجهاز الطرفي والتاريخ والوقت لكل موقع تم الدخول اليه ولمدة لا تقل عن ستة اشهر.
كذلك وجود سجل الكتروني لمعلومات المشتركين ورواد المركز او المقهى بشكل يومي على ان يحتوي على اسم الشخص من اربعة مقاطع ورقمه الوطني ورقم الجهاز المستخدم والوقت والتاريخ.
واوجبت التعليمات على مالك المركز او المقهى والعاملين فيه اتخاذ كافة الترتيبات والاجراءات الفنية لمنع الدخول الى اية مواد مرئية او مسموعة او مقروءة التي تروج للدعارة او تسيء للمعتقدات الدينية او اثارة النعرات او لنظام الحكم او تروج لتعاطي المخدرات والتبغ والعقاقير الطبية، او مواقع القمار والمقامرة او المواقع التي تبين كيفية تصنيع المواد الخاصة الاستخدامات العسكرية بطرق غير مشروعة.



لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

